# Waterless cleaning autosmart?



## rusey93 (Dec 24, 2008)

Is there a product that Autosmart do that can be used for waterless cleaning? 

could reglaze be used  

the reason i ask is in plymouth car park there is a company waterlessly cleaning cars and they had autosmart bottles with a red liquid if i remember correctly 

Thanks 

Jordan :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

reglaze is pink. and thats just a quick detailer, yes it could be used, but boy will it create some swirling :lol:

im not too sure if they do tbh, the only red liquid i know they do is smartwheels :lol:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

doesn't mean it AS in the bottles :tumbleweed:


----------



## jamesmut (Jan 5, 2008)

rusey93 said:


> Is there a product that Autosmart do that can be used for waterless cleaning?
> 
> could reglaze be used
> 
> ...


Can u remember if it was more orange than red? they may have been using Tango. not that I would recommend it!


----------



## rusey93 (Dec 24, 2008)

jamesmut said:


> Can u remember if it was more orange than red? they may have been using Tango. not that I would recommend it!


I can't remember it was just something that i was re-looking into.

okay next time i speak to the local rep, i'll ask him :thumb:

i may use miricle drywash then, because i can buy that in bulk 

Jordan


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

rusey93 said:


> Is there a product that Autosmart do that can be used for waterless cleaning?
> 
> could reglaze be used
> 
> ...


You were quite correct in your observations! It is Tango that is used as a waterless wash. You spray it on to the car and then wipe over with a Polishing Sponge. We recommend that you rinse the sponge regularly in a bucket of water to minimise the risk of scratches from grit particles. Buff the surface with a clean, dry microfibre cloth.


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

jamesmut said:


> Can u remember if it was more orange than red? they may have been using Tango. not that I would recommend it!


Any reason why not? 
Sue
Autosmart Marketing


----------



## jamesmut (Jan 5, 2008)

Sue J said:


> Any reason why not?
> Sue
> Autosmart Marketing


because as you stated in the previous post you need water so its not a waterless wash!!!


----------



## rusey93 (Dec 24, 2008)

jamesmut said:


> because as you stated in the previous post you need water so its not a waterless wash!!!


i can see your point but lets not have an argument :lol:

realistically though, is it going to cause anymore swirls then and sponge and single bucket or the dreaded car wash? and would your '£5 wash' customer really notice/understand :L ?

and would miracle drywash be better?

Thanks

Jordan


----------



## rusey93 (Dec 24, 2008)

Sue J said:


> Any reason why not?
> Sue
> Autosmart Marketing


sue,

do you use it neat or diluted?

and would it be better to use it with microfiber cloths instead of a sponge?

jordan


----------



## jamesmut (Jan 5, 2008)

rusey93 said:


> i can see your point but lets not have an argument :lol:
> 
> realistically though, is it going to cause anymore swirls then and sponge and single bucket or the dreaded car wash? and would your '£5 wash' customer really notice/understand :L ?
> 
> ...


No its probably not going to do any more damage than your local Kosovan car wash - but if it does it may not be immediately obvious because the vast amount of silicone will hide many sins. the average £5 wash customer probably wont notice let alone understand.

I've never used miracle drywash so couldn't comment on its performance.

The main reason I wouldn't use Tango as a waterless wash is because thats not what the product was originally designed for - its sold as a vinyl cleaner/dressing!! I know its often used as a 'tango wash' which is ok but is only a short term fix - if you want to do that use something like AS Aquawax which is cheaper and will dilute a hell of a lot further than Tango!(at most 50:50 dilution).But neither of them is a true waterless wash as they need rinsing off.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

ianFRST said:


> reglaze is pink. and thats just a quick detailer, yes it could be used, but boy will it create some swirling :lol:
> 
> im not too sure if they do tbh, the only red liquid i know they do is smartwheels :lol:


...and ali shine....dear lord that would FUBAR the paint surface!!!


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

I asked my AS rep if they were going to introduce a waterless product and was told they had looked into it but didnt believe it to be a viable product in this country, mainly due to weather and the amount of salt and grit that is on our roads.


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

rusey93 said:


> sue,
> 
> do you use it neat or diluted?
> 
> ...


Morning

You use the Tango neat. We did a lot of trials when there were the drought orders a few years ago in the SE and some valeters were struggling to get permission to use pressure washers. Our results showed that it was better to use the Polishing Sponge to wipe over the car as it helps ensure hat he product is applied evenly and any residue grit is absorbed into the sponge, thus minimising the risk of scratches. Buff off with a thick microfibre.


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

jamesmut said:


> No its probably not going to do any more damage than your local Kosovan car wash - but if it does it may not be immediately obvious because the vast amount of silicone will hide many sins. the average £5 wash customer probably wont notice let alone understand.
> 
> I've never used miracle drywash so couldn't comment on its performance.
> 
> The main reason I wouldn't use Tango as a waterless wash is because thats not what the product was originally designed for - its sold as a vinyl cleaner/dressing!! I know its often used as a 'tango wash' which is ok but is only a short term fix - if you want to do that use something like AS Aquawax which is cheaper and will dilute a hell of a lot further than Tango!(at most 50:50 dilution).But neither of them is a true waterless wash as they need rinsing off.


Sorry but we wouldn't recommend Aquawax for the application as it has no cleaning abilities. Just to clarify - you spray on the Tango and then wipe over with a Polishing Sponge. We recommend that you rinse the sponge regularly to remove dirt, especially grit particles. However, you do not need to rinse the car per se. I think this is the same as most waterless systems but am no expert on them.

Hope this helps Sue
Autosmart Marketing


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

dcj said:


> I asked my AS rep if they were going to introduce a waterless product and was told they had looked into it but didnt believe it to be a viable product in this country, mainly due to weather and the amount of salt and grit that is on our roads.


Tango was used widely by valeters in the last drought, when they were forced to look at waterless solutions. However, we have no plans to develop this market. By far the majority of commercial valeters want to use water whenever possible to clean a vehicle as it is faster, there is less potential for scratching and less risk of chemical residues drying onto the paintwork. Given the amount of rain we saw last weekend, the next drought must surely be some time off!!!


----------



## Icarius (Jun 26, 2009)

don't know if I would have the guts to use a waterless system


----------



## diego (Jul 5, 2009)

For my part I took the plunge and I use Smartwax One or Smartwax detail.

I was than sceptic before the first use but those chemicals blew me away, even on black cars no swirls !

Very easy to apply, wipe on wipe off and fantastic smell !


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

> don't know if I would have the guts to use a waterless system


Give it a try :thumb: Start off on a small area like a wing and build-up your confidence from there. Make sure you wipe in one direction with minimal pressure, regularly inspect/fold your cloth and you'll be fine.


----------



## reparebrise (Jan 19, 2009)

dcj said:


> I asked my AS rep if they were going to introduce a waterless product and was told they had looked into it but didnt believe it to be a viable product in this country, mainly due to weather and the amount of salt and grit that is on our roads.


I have a question for you, in many posts the salt and sand is mentioned, Being from Canada I know what you mean(I think) , but do cars get like this (this is a typical car in the winter here) or worse. I ask because here waterless is considered a viable product, but if your conditions are worse than this then I understand.

After a 20km drive









night driving conditions(traffic camera pic)


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

My car gets like that after a drive in winter, 20km? im not sure I rarely do short distances in winter especially after cleaning the car so I couldnt coment but a trip over theM62 and bak will leave me with a car like that but without the stickers.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

it can get like during about 2-3 weeks in winter, when there is a snow risk and the roads are heavily salted. We had a pretty extreme spell last winter where we had MUCH more snow than has happened in the last 2 decades and it probably lasted a bit longer than usual, but on the whole those conditions would be the worst, and last 1-2 days or not at all in the more southerly areas.

I live in the south midlands and we maybe get snow 1-2 days on average, but this year got about 10 days very heavy snow. It will be worse in some northerly areas and many parts of the south rarely even get frost


----------



## reparebrise (Jan 19, 2009)

In that case why would your climate not be considered suited to water smart methods, when ours is? We have many detailers and dealerships changing over to waterless, and ONR, with our road conditions(wet with salt, and slush/snow 40% of the time from Dec to March).

PS the stickers are not caused by the road conditions:lol:


----------



## Drooper (Sep 5, 2009)

Just my take on this,

I sometimes use tango AFTER washing, kind of like a quick polish.

Not sure it does much in the way of protection but it does leave a decent shine and beading.

I also take it with me when I go on holiday, as my car is usually washed and polished before we go I take it to keep her looking nice while I'm there, quick wipe over on arrival and then if we are by the coast she gets a wipe over every morning too.  

Oh and I use it on the shuts too.

I'm sure someone will tell me I'm using it wrong but this is what my rep told me it could be used for.


----------



## Ross1308 (Sep 3, 2010)

Drooper said:


> Just my take on this,
> 
> I sometimes use tango AFTER washing, kind of like a quick polish.
> 
> ...


Sue, My Rep told me it neats to be diluted 50/50 he was on about application after washing as like a rinsing aid/quick polish sort of, did leave some nice beading and smooth feeling paint.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

ONR is the best. OK not totally waterless but there you go. The other one is Pro shine, this is totally waterless and does a really good job of cleaning and leaving a decent finish. Also watch out for the new Opti clean, this is a waterless spray similar to pro shine, if it as good as the rest of Optimums stuff,it'll be a market leader.


----------

